# Museum of Army Flying



## nuuumannn (Feb 15, 2022)

...At the hilariously named Middle Wallop Airfield. This is a small space crammed with lots of interesting stuff, but could do with the clearing away of dioramas and set pieces to give the exhibits some breathing space. I believe it has been overhauled since I took these pictures in 2018. Nevertheless, some good stuff here.

GAL.48 Hotspur





DSC_0405

Argentine army UH-1H.




DSC_0408

Hafner Rotachute. Umm, I think I'll pass.




DSC_0406

Hafner Rotabuggy. Yeah nah...




DSC_0407

Auster AOP.5.




DSC_0421

Airspeed Horsa fuselage.




DSC_0416

Lynx AH.1.




DSC_0425

Sopwith Pup.




DSC_0402

EP.9 Prospector.




DSC_0435

Sycamore HC.11.




DSC_0439

Hmm, nice toy...




DSC_0450

Scout AH.1 armed with Nord AS.11 missiles that proved especially effective during the Falklands War.




DSC_0455

Beaver AL.1




DSC_0456

Miles Hawk Trainer.




DSC_0460

Beaver and Scout outside.




DSC_0463




DSC_0468

More images here: Museum of Army Flying

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 15, 2022)

Your not wrong, it is cluttered. Some nice aircraft there though.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2022)

Lovely shots Grant!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2022)

Good stuff Grant, and another place I should re-visit. Last time was in 1995.


----------

